# Should I split my rats up - they keep attacking each other?



## ghettoprincess (Dec 16, 2010)

I'm looking for some good advice, my 2 male rats were bought the same day from the same tank, they sleep together sometimes and have a nice big cage (furret tower plus? i think?) but since day one they have squabbles. I thought this was normal, until I heard a big fight with one of them screaming so so loud! There was no blood, but I found scabs / bite marks the next day. They dont do that boxing thing like everyone tells me, what happens is this;


One will be eating / drinking, the other will come up and sniff around slowly, then they freeze, and then suddenly one will squeak loud and run away really fast making the whole cage move! But if he doesn't run, they open their mouths at each other and push on each other's heads with their paws, I often hear squeaks and squabbles, but the last 2 days ALL NIGHT LONG they were fighting, so bad I hardly slept, I was so worried but I don't have another cage and not sure if splitting them will help or not? One of them now, has scabs what I presume are healing bite marks. I once found small spots of blood in the bedding, not much but I'm guessing its from the bites. 

Then today they were all curled up together and even nuzzling underneath each other squeaking softly.


They are tame and I can handle them without any problems although they are still youngish (about 18 weeks old)


Please help as I'm worried they'll do some real damage....I've seen no humping and both have been able to eat / drink.

Thankyou....


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

Id consider trying introductions again. I beleive we have a sticky on it. Basically put them in sperate cages for a while. Then slowly switch the toys around from cage to cage so they can smell each other but not see each other. Then put their cages in the same room so they can see adn smell each other. Then after a bit of time doing that introduce them again on neutral ground. If possible when seperated try not to use the cage they both use for just one of them or they may feel dominant again. Is this something you are able to try?


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

Since they are sleeping together they know how to get along. Check the following: 
- Is their cage big enough?
_Do they get enough free play time in an enriched area?
_Is their cage filled with toys?
etc.
Tired and busy rats are happier.


----------

